# Rattlesnake Vaccination



## Reeka The Vizsla (Jul 10, 2013)

I heard its probably a good idea to get this for your dog even though they are snake avoidance trained.. You guys haven't heard of any side effects from these vaccination and booster shots have you? Just making sure its a necessity before I get her one.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I started a thread on this not long ago you can search it in the forum search bar. I am a marathon trail runner this we can be pretty far from our car on a run so we got the vaccine. It does have risks and some side effects so I would be sure u need it. We are on remote trails 1-2 hrs from my car so we do.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

All vaccinations carry some risk. 
If you live or travel with your dog where there is a chance it could be bitten by a rattler, than its a risk worth taking.
If you don't then I wouldn't get it.
I just had mine at the vets today getting their booster.
My male will normally get a golf ball size, painless lump that goes away after a month. The other 2 show no side effects. I have heard of ones getting larger lumps, but not very often. Benadryl and warm compress takes care of most of those. There have been reports of lumps that had to be drained by a vet.
I tried to pull up their website, but it must be down.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes Miles got a large lump for a month at the site of the vaccine and our daycare would call about it because it was so big. We did Benadryl, massage, and hot compresses. 

We will be getting one for Chase next snake season, because for us the risk seeing a snake is high.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Our breeder has first hand experience with the vaccine, and swears by it!! I will share these photos that were on her facebook...
the older V had the vaccine and was better by the next day, the pup River was to young to have the vaccine, and spent a while at the hospital but did fully recover. I had Foxy avoidance trained, but with the new pup I will most likely do both when he is old enough.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

@ tnkafox2 

I didn't realize you were in San Diego!! (recognized your breeder pics) 

We will have to get the dogs together when you get your new baby.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Avoidance training paid off yesterday during last night's walk when we came across a 4 foot long Western Rattlesnake on our hill walk. Bailey completely avoided the snake and Chloe was interested but stayed 6 feet away. I yelled at her "leave it!" and she moved off in the opposite direction. I followed that with "good girl!" as she did.

The snake was ready to do some business along a trail that is used by dozens of hikers. It was a wide 10 trail and the snake was sunning itself along the edge in the grass. It blended in with the dried vegetation and I would not have seen it if Chloe hadn't warned me.

Avoidance training paid off. I thought to myself what would I do 45 minutes into a hill hike if she had been bit. Need to carry Benadryl liquid a pouch.

Good girl!

RBD


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Hard to find a vet that carries the vaccine around my area.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Sometimes feed stores do it. We got ours at a Kahoots feed store.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Cash just cuts off the trail giving them a wide berth. Then its me that does the OH SH__ and leaps backwards. I can be wearing snake boots and still do it.
June will still try and point them from a distance sometimes but hasn't gotten close. She has had the avoidance training more than once, and thinks she is smart by keeping a few feet between her and the snake.
The snake breaker offered to do a private lesson for her, and I need to take him up on it.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

"Filson Tin chaps" 

a must stacking chicken Rattlers ;D riding Horses Cowboy up

H-D pavement ;D

or bird hunting'

none finer and nothing can prick these even rose hips


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Side Effects
Side effects of the rattlesnake vaccine appear to be mild and few in number, states the manufacturer. Mild swelling at the injection site is possible, and Red Rock reports that some veterinarians have had to drain fluids from the site and prescribe antibiotics for infection. They also report that less than one-tenth of one percent of vaccinated animals has experienced episodes of vomiting and diarrhea, and these effects only lasted for one to two days. Anaphylaxis, an acute, life-threatening reaction to the vaccine, is estimated by Red Rock to occur in one to three cases per million doses
Prevention/Solution
Most veterinarians will recommend bringing the vaccinated dog into the clinic for an examination if it experiences any symptoms after dosing. Treatment for injection site swelling usually includes administration of either an antihistamine or an NSAID (non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drug). Any other side effects may be considered a veterinary emergency


----------



## Reeka The Vizsla (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies guys. I think I'll get her the vaccine as a "just in case sh** happens" prevention. All this desert hunting, dunno what you'll run into.


----------



## Saltwater Soul (Jan 17, 2013)

Maddie got hers yesterday. A little lethargic afterwards but no ill effects in general. Ready to go today.


----------



## outlook8 (Oct 22, 2012)

TexasRed said:


> All vaccinations carry some risk.
> If you live or travel with your dog where there is a chance it could be bitten by a rattler, than its a risk worth taking.
> If you don't then I wouldn't get it.
> I just had mine at the vets today getting their booster.
> ...


Where did you get the vaccine around here? Did Wayne Lain do the avoidance training? Thanks.


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

Just my .02, but I think the rattlesnake vaccine really only works in conjunction with the rattlesnake avoidance training. If your dog does get bit you have a better chance of their survival with it, but not with out it. Better they know to avoid the snake rather than investigate it. 

If your in California, and working your dog in the desert, most of the vaccines available do not give protection against the Mojave Green rattler. You need to get a separate vaccination especially formulated for that snake.

Just my opinion...

RT


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes Wayne did the avoidance training. He will be holding another clinic this weekend at Drake Sporting Dogs in Spring. 
Cypresswood animal clinic on Aldine Westfield keeps a supply of vaccine .


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

We love them some great fun

taste like chicken"  ;D

poor chicken :

Remember the shorts lmao

then the snake boots ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

They just figured out how to use a wide angle lens to make nearer objects appear bigger.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

;D 

None lens needed Deb

stackers 

Point and shoo ;Dters


----------



## outlook8 (Oct 22, 2012)

TexasRed said:


> Yes Wayne did the avoidance training. He will be holding another clinic this weekend at Drake Sporting Dogs in Spring.
> Cypresswood animal clinic on Aldine Westfield keeps a supply of vaccine .


Thanks for the heads up, I got Citori signed up at Justin's for Saturday morning! I'll call the vet to see about getting her vaccines as well.


----------

